

Ask HN: What do you do when you ride in an Uber? - arturopg


======
brd
I typically talk to drivers. Conversations with people I'd otherwise not
interact with sometimes lead to interesting stories, sometimes I'm able to
give a helpful piece of advice, other times they lead to opportunities to gain
insight into the world outside my bubble.

Recently (and not for the first time) as I stepped out of a cab, the the
driver made a comment about how God had placed me in their car that night.
Times like that, I arrive at my destination with a smile on my face.

------
Infinitesimus
I chat with the driver unless I'm in a crappy mood. You often learn so much
about people and form a connection - even if it only lasts for a few minutes.
That said, not everyone's personality works well with talking to a stranger...
and it has to be a 2-way street (i.e. they must also want to chat. I've been
with drivers that just want to listen to music and drive you without
interruption )

------
thoughtpalette
I usually only use UberX in Chicago which drivers are regular people
"contractors"

Many of them like to talk to passengers as it's one of the perks of the job
(meeting people from all cultures). I mostly indulge because every driver has
a different story as well.

If the driver is quiet, I just play on my phone.

------
arturopg
I am curious to know how you kill time in the back when taking an Uber. How do
you entertain yourself?

------
arturopg
The people I talked to also say that they typically engage in a conversation
with the driver. Why don't passengers use their phones? Is the driver
typically starting a conversation? What if you had a tablet in front of you.
What would you do with it?

------
Errorcod3
If you use Uber, do you not have a smartphone to entertain yourself?

*I do not own a smartphone nor utilize Uber's services.

I would just bring a book to read if someone else is transporting me
(driving/flying/ect.)

------
wodenokoto
how is an uber ride different from a cab ride once you get into the car?

are they more boring than cabs? Does rides tend to be longer than in cabs,
thus you need more entertainment?

------
jarnix
I think of all the crazy things they did previously (fake calls to Lyft, the
journalist scandal, etc).

------
eswat
I talk to the driver…

~~~
ratsimihah
Ditto!

------
mrmondo
I talk to the driver if (s)he is in the mood.

------
testingonprod
I read Twitter the entire time.

